# Changing Euros to Sterling. Advice please.



## martinlest (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi. I shall be starting work in Greece in a few weeks and will of course be earning Euros (at least I hope I will!). I need to keep money in my UK bank account however for ongoing payments, and wonder if anyone else resident in Greece can advise the best way to do this. I don't need to have money going into my UK account every month, I could top it up every few months when I visit...

My options seems to be (i) just bring over Euros in cash and change that to sterling - or change Euros into sterling in Greece, if that is cheaper (???) (what's the cheapest place to do that in either case?) (ii) get a Greek ATM card from my Greek bank and use it to withdraw cash from my account when I am in the UK (iii) transfer money via my Greek bank.

I think the last of these would be expensive. Any ideas from seasoned expats? Maybe there's another, better (=cheaper of course) way? 

Thanks,

Martin


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

In my experience the BANK OF GREECE (NOT the National Bank of Greece), will be the best to exchange hard currency as they do not charge commission and their rates are virtually always the most competitive, just below bank dealing rate.

However I hold a UK Sterling account and a Euro account with EURO BANK. This allows me to move money between accounts (even online) when the rate is best. Transfers to a UK account is no problem either bay electronic transfer or simple cheque.....


----------



## ruefguet (Dec 8, 2011)

The Grocer said:


> In my experience the BANK OF GREECE (NOT the National Bank of Greece), will be the best to exchange hard currency as they do not charge commission and their rates are virtually always the most competitive, just below bank dealing rate.
> 
> However I hold a UK Sterling account and a Euro account with EURO BANK. This allows me to move money between accounts (even online) when the rate is best. Transfers to a UK account is no problem either bay electronic transfer or simple cheque.....


I have been using an online currency exchange and transfer service. www.currencyfair.com. I have been very satisfied with the rates and the cost of transfer.


----------



## martinlest (Jun 4, 2011)

Looks very interesting. Thanks for the link.

Martin


----------



## XxSMIL3xX (Aug 22, 2012)

moneycorp ,hifx and xe are doing this.

i have used moneycorp.these companies are giving the best rates with the minimum costs.


----------

